# Here's a RARE Sinclair Goddard POWERPAK for sale on the San Francisco Craigslist



## AFMER (Aug 13, 2012)

Seen it in the bicycle section and antique section 
Think if you Google it too you'll find it!
And it's CHEAP.
email this posting to a friendSF bay area craigslist > peninsula > for sale / wanted > bicycles - by owner
Thanks for flagging.
Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
Vintage English Motorized "Cyclemoteur" - $1500 (RARE Vintage Autocycle Cyclemotor)

Date: 2012-08-08, 10:21AM PDT
Reply to: shxdb-3183808910@sale.craigslist.org [Errors when replying to ads?]

1953 JC Higgins English 3 speed "Proper Gents" Citybike R A R E Sinclair-Goddard Synchromatic "PowerPak" 50cc 2 stroke engine .


And she has ALLL The RARE Factory Options. Lighting,Smiths Speedometer,All manuals,tools and books.

Go to the NACC website if interested in this gem and have no knowledge of it's ancestors and history.

Want it? Please respond with a daytime telephone number for further contact

Copyright © 2012 craigslist, inc. terms of use privacy policy feedback f


----------

